

Coffee is for closers - And other nonsensical sales management BS - jslogan
http://saleskick.me/coffee-is-for-closers-%E2%80%93-and-other-nonsensical-sales-management-bs

======
rmah
This article is silly. I've never seen a sales org that doesn't do what he
says (track leads, calls, presentations, etc, etc.) Managing the sales funnel
is fundamental to both inside and outside sales, nothing of value in the
article.

